# Big Watches



## chu88y (Jan 4, 2009)

I've been into divers watches for many years,first bought a Rolex submariner 15yrs ago, then got the sea-dweller,and now have the deep-sea.I think the deep-sea is too thick,all though I appreciate why it has to be. I'm a big guy so can carry it off,but i'm glad to get it off my wrist to be honest,and put a normal size sub on.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

You want to try wearing one of these for size compared with a monster










bowie


----------



## zx10r (Apr 10, 2009)

Now thats big watch!!


----------



## chu88y (Jan 4, 2009)

thats one big "mother"


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

bowie said:


> You want to try wearing one of these for size compared with a monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as we age and eyes fail that may be the only option

but over the past year i have been working at securing the perfect old age watch


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a big watch :lol:


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, I was going to add what I thought was an intelligent and reasoned response the the OP, but how do you follow that?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Nothing wrong with a big watch :lol:


Around these parts that is called a clock :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

- Baz - said:


> Well, I was going to add what I thought was an *intelligent* and reasoned response the the OP


And the replies weren't ?????? :huh:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mutley said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with a big watch :lol:
> ...


Yep but I'm blind as a bat and to vain to wear glasses when I go out :lol:


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> - Baz - said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I was going to add what I thought was an *intelligent* and reasoned response the the OP
> ...


On the contrary - better than the rambling post I came up with :lol:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

The daft thing is despite the OTT sizes of the two on the right, the time is actually far more legible on the PO.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My Seamaster GMT is something like 41mm (that includes a lot of bezel), and on the rare occasions I don't have my glasses on, I can read it without a problem.  Big hands on a high contrast background.










Later,

William


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I likebig watches to and had a dalliance with a 47mm Marina Militare, but it was just a smidge too big for me. The biggest watches I now have are these two, both 44mm cases excluding crowns.

Hanowa Chronograph










Marina Militare


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

This is the biggest of mine and it still feels good to wear and very readable good for taking chunks out of door frames as well :lol:


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

Difficult to gauge 'how big is too big'.

One thing I know is one cannot simply decide on the numbers alone - look, feel, weight.


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

When I've been looking watches in the past, I've tried the 45.5mm PO and a 44mm Oris diver and found them both to be too big for my liking.

42mm is about as big as I would go in a watch.

I was in Goldsmiths this afternoon, the manager asked me if I had seen the latest SD Deep Sea and said the crystal was something like 8 or 9 mm thick - is that right?


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This is a difficult question because everyone is different - different wrist size and shape, different taste, different life styles etc.

I used to think that anything over 39mm was too big, then that gradually shifted to 42mm, and then I got a 44mm :blink:

Generally, 44mm is too big for me (wrist about 6.75) but I've found it really depends on how the watch case is shaped, how long the lugs are, how high it is, what it's made of, and so on.

Although I've found some 44s are pretty comfortable, I will still try to limit the size to 42 or below (but no smaller than 38), but more importantly, the watch should be tried to see how it actually feels when you wear it - even smaller watches can be uncomfortable.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I think that this is as big a watch as I can wear










and next to a Seiko


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I always thought that anything over 42mm would be too big for my 6.75" wrist, that was until my 44mm Steinhart Pilot arrived.

I love wearing the Steinhart and now I find that after wearing the Steinhart for a couple of days, my other watches take a bit of getting used to and seem quite small :huh:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Most of my watches have been large divers but found that 46mm width with crown at 3 is max size for me and 16mm thick.

more than that and I nned to wear it over my clothes :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## chu88y (Jan 4, 2009)

I guess the deep-sea aint that big afterall lol


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Ricster said:


> I always thought that anything over 42mm would be too big for my 6.75" wrist, that was until my 44mm Steinhart Pilot arrived.
> 
> I love wearing the Steinhart and now I find that after wearing the Steinhart for a couple of days, my other watches take a bit of getting used to and seem quite small :huh:


Still love that one Ricster.

I would say at 54mm across including an (admittedly large crown) the Citizen Autozilla is too big


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

I have just bought a rather large heavy watch. I also own two large Anonimo's

but to me they don't seem too large. Yet looking at a SDDS I thought my god its huge and I can only put it down to proportions, for one the bracelet is too narrow making the case look oddly too large. I also think the lentgh of the watch looks out of place.

I cant put my finger on it but it just doesnt look 'right'


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

I think it depends on the wrist size. A 44mm Panerai looks far too big for me.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

bowie said:


> You want to try wearing one of these for size compared with a monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think theres deffinatly a link between big and ludicrous, i had one of those russian watches off ebay and opened it up and thought "oh my god"

straight back on ebay.


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

apparently this isnt a wind up

The MUSK MR2129


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Now this Panerai GPF 2/56 is a BIG WATCH 60mm, made for the Egyptian navy


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Flashharry said:


> Now this Panerai GPF 2/56 is a BIG WATCH 60mm, made for the Egyptian navy


I hear they swim up to enemy ships, stick that to the hull, set the timer and *boom*, ship sinks.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

11oss said:


> apparently this isnt a wind up
> 
> The MUSK MR2129


Did a bit of google and found them, showed it to Big M and she said "where can you buy one"  :lol: :lol:


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Light as a feather this Casio Protrek PRG60. In fact you'd hardly know you had it on.

I just can't get on with it though. Tooooo big!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

these 4 are all 45mm plus i cant do less than 42mm it looks like a womens watch otherwise.


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> The MUSK MR2129
> 
> Did a bit of google and found them, showed it to Big M and she said "where can you buy one"  :lol: :lol:


Asuming its quartz would probably make a good desk/wall clock


----------



## fwupow (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's a pic of my Suunto Vector, which has a case diameter of 53mm. My wrist is about 7.75". I don't think I can wear anything beyond 55mm without entering the "Clown Zone".










This is the watch worn on Stargate SG-1 since Season 5 and all throughout Stargate Atlantis by the major cast members. Jack O'Neill began wearing it in Season 5 episode "Wormhole Extreme".

Most all of the Suunto watches are 46mm and larger. The Vector is one that put Suunto on the map in 1999. It's a mountaineering/hiking/climbing watch with Altimeter/Barometer/Compass "Triple Sensor". Very popular with military forces for many years.

Casio now has their "Pathfinder" series which offers the same features as the Suuntos and also has virtually the same case diameters. Marine Sgt Ronald Greer on Stargate-Universe wears a Casio Pathfinder.

The Stargate franchise has always had a strong tie with U.S. military, and reflects watches that are popular with soldiers--G-shocks and Suuntos, although most G-Shocks are average size.

Diesel makes a watch called the DZ7125 Oversize Bad Ass. Apparently it's 65x57mm. That's too big for me.

My favorite big watch (52mm), which is currently unnavailable and costs more money than I ought to spend is the Invicta Reserve SubAqua Venom 5735 with black ion plating and orange dial. IMO, it's the best looking watch I've ever seen in pictures.


----------



## Nickc (Oct 31, 2009)

Am unable to get on with those plate sized numbers myself. Good to see them being made and others enjoying them. It all adds to the design mix and hopefully, fuels creativity for all of us.


----------



## Osco (Sep 27, 2009)

Doesn't the crown on those big 'uns do some serious wrist/hand damage?

Either that or one arm ends up longer than the other - unless you wear 2! :comando:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bowie said:


> You want to try wearing one of these for size compared with a monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great pic that jon B)


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Flashharry said:


> Now this Panerai GPF 2/56 is a BIG WATCH 60mm, made for the Egyptian navy


what do they use it for-a life raft?? :clap:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

ooops!


----------



## gcleminson (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm kind of limited having quite slim wrists- there are watches I really like the look of but I doubt I'll ever considered because of their size. I've let a couple go which I really liked, but which were just too big on me. This was the most recent:


----------



## stoneyloon (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not much of a Pammie fan, but that is ridiculous (IMO of scourse), I'm amazed you don't have scars on the back of your hand.....



Flashharry said:


> Now this Panerai GPF 2/56 is a BIG WATCH 60mm, made for the Egyptian navy


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

I've actually been offered a trade for a Deep Sea and am considering it but have yet to try one on and am a bit wary. I have 7.5 inch wrists and whilst certainly not small, I remember the Marathon CSAR I one owned which was an awesome watch but at 46.6mm and 18mm thick it was just a tad too much. I have a feeling the Deep Sea might be the same.. Anyone got pics of a DS on 7.5 inch wrists?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

outstretchedhands said:


> I've actually been offered a trade for a Deep Sea and am considering it but have yet to try one on and am a bit wary.


Some comments here in this thread

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=47756

I would definitely advise you to get a look at one before you bite the bullet. I have big wrists and mostly big watches.

B.


----------



## Seamus (Jul 23, 2007)

As long as it's comfortable to wear I don't care what size it is.

This Seawolf was the biggest watch I've owned 44mm and 17.5mm high, still very comfortable to wear because of the TI and curved lugs.










Thomas


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the jsar was big, but tbh, if there was a door frame, i would hit it with this on....i lost count the amount of times this got knocked


----------



## ktmog6uk (Aug 17, 2009)

thats lovely! what sort of money are these?



Parabola said:


> QUOTE (Ricster @ Apr 14 2009, 09:17 AM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>I always thought that anything over 42mm would be too big for my 6.75" wrist, that was until my 44mm Steinhart Pilot arrived.
> 
> I love wearing the Steinhart and now I find that after wearing the Steinhart for a couple of days, my other watches take a bit of getting used to and seem quite small
> 
> ...


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Nothing bigger than 36mm less crown. Anything larger is just too car salesman.


----------



## boddah (Nov 2, 2009)

The Sea Devil is a bit of a fat boy but is just about on the right side of silly imho ardon:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

39mm-44mm for me, anything outside those dimensions looks a little bit wrong on my wrists.

A large factor is the size of the dial rather than the bezel alone. My Speedbird III looks larger than my considerably heftier Seiko Kinetic diver (which has a thick bezel and a smaller dial).


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

tomshep said:


> Nothing bigger than 36mm less crown. Anything larger is just too car salesman.


what are you trying to say guv?? :grin:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Any watch who's lug to lug measurement is wider than your wrist is too big. That's my golden rule anyway.

The modern trend seems to be what I'd call 'statement pieces'.

There's some serious compensation watches going on in this thread :flex:.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## gerrylb (Jan 25, 2007)

My wrist is barely 7 inches around, but I still think this huge watch looks terrific on it!










The Seiko SNKF11K1 â€" aka the â€œBFSâ€ (Big Freakin' Seiko)


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

47MM (excl crown)is one of the largest I ve got dont think I'll go any bigger.

http://http://s698.photobucket.com/albums/vv347/NIKOFZ6/?action=view&current=SNV30061.jpg


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

"http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv347/NIKOFZ6/SNV30061.jpg"


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

]


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Too big depends on your wrist. :man_in_love:

Big does not always equal ledgable thought. That's the myth, it's about watch face size, design and hand design. Big watches with small faces really annoy me, however average watches with good sized watch faces score points!


----------

